# Professional Retriever Trainers Association 2015 Pacific Fall Trial, Andersen, CA



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Derby: Scratches 6, 7, 9
Un-official 
14 dogs to second series; 1, 2, 4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Derby Callbacks to 3rd: 
1,2,4,5,8,10,11,12,14,17,18,19,20


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open Rotation: 11, 24, 50, 37 
Open Scratches: 5, 7, 16, 23, 28, 33, 45, 46, 52


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any callbacks from the open ?


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

DERBY CALLBACKS TO 4th:

1,2,4,8,10,11,12,14,17,18,19


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

2 labs said:


> Any callbacks from the open ?


Unofficial callbacks to third series Open (22 dogs) -

1,2,3,6,9,10,14,18,19,21,24,26,30,31,32,34,35,37,38,39,43,47


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby Results - Unofficial
1st - #14 Reiko O-Dave Rowan/H-Josh Conrad
2nd - #18 Glock / Merissa Hewitt
3rd - #12 Amber / Tammy Zahornacky
4th- #11 Twister O-Julie Cole/H-Josh Conrad
RJ - #10 Pax O-Marina Korzh/H-Luann Pleasant
Jam - #17 Harry O-Dick Ellis/H-Josh Conrad
Jam - #8 Jake O-Robin Gulvin/H-Josh Conrad
Jam - #4 Lager O-Rich Charrier/H-Jane Patopea
Jam - #2 Ricer O-Julie Cole/H-Josh Conrad
Jam - #1 Mordy/Gaylene Cranford


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

**********Amateur will start at 9:00am*****************

Please pass the word..... this is a deviation from the premium.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you Sharon for the update.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Q – Un-official back to second series: 1 to 8, 9 scratch, 10to 14, 16, 17, 19 and 20


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Open (14 dogs) -

1,3,10,18,21,26,30,31,34,35,37,39,43,47


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series Amateur (15 dogs) -

1,3,4,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,20,26,27,28,32

Scratches 5,6,7,21,25,31

Unofficial callbacks to third series Qualifying (15 dogs) -

1,2,3,4,5,6,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,19,20


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Amateur (6 dogs) -

1,10,15,27,28,32


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open placements -

1st Nitro - Pingatore (qualifies for National)
2nd Sally - Graves/Pleasant (qualifies for National)
3rd Cutter - Schlosser/Pleasant
4th Freedom - Cadmus/Latta/Pleasant
RJ George - Fruehling/Henninger
J's Phoenix - Mettenbrink/Patopea
Hawkeye - Moore/Sargenti
Hunter - Mettenbrink/Zellner/Patopea
Gamble - Greer/Taylor
Haley - Swingle/Sargenti
Micah - Schlosser/Pleasant
Rusty - van der Lee

Congrats to all!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any Q results??


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Qualifying (11 dogs) -

2,3,4,5,6,10,11,12,14,19,20


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Amateur results -

1st Maddie - Lavin
2nd Kate - Johannis
3rd Shiner - van der Lee (qualified all-age)
4th Nitro - Pingatore
RJ Lefty - Ahlgren

Congrats to all!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow Sharon that's pretty good for a 2 1/2 year old! Congrats to all.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Open placements -
> 
> 1st Nitro - Pingatore (qualifies for National)
> *2nd Sally - Graves/Pleasant (qualifies for National*)
> ...


Somewhere up in heaven , Helen is smiling down on Don, Sally and the kids..big thanks to the Pleasant's on getting Sally qualified during this difficult year


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qualifying results -

1st Thunder - Frankel/Henninger
2nd Oprah - McFarlane/Patopea
3rd Amber - Zahornacky
4th Drifter - McFarlane/Patopea
RJ Shiner - van der Lee
J's Ali'l - Chun
Jack - Johnston/Henninger
Maggie - Graves/Pleasant
Zumi - Garrison
Rudy - McFarlane/Patopea

Congrats to all!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

DMA said:


> Wow Sharon that's pretty good for a 2 1/2 year old! Congrats to all.


Thank you Doug!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations David Frankel on Thunder's Qual WIN!


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Brandon. Very excited about Thunders win. John and Amie have done a great job with him.


----------

